# Need help making a website.



## Shaneuk (Jun 23, 2010)

Can anyone give me any links to tutorials on how to make a website similar to this one?

MRWILSON | Great & American

I have loads of free time to make it as I have just left school, I now want to start doing some freelance work, which means I will have to have a online portfolio. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shaneuk (Jun 23, 2010)

Or similar to this one: danmilner.com > home


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 23, 2010)

Maybe you can find a student who might do it for free, to practice and build a portfolio?


----------



## Shaneuk (Jun 23, 2010)

I may do that, If I give up myself, but I like to do things for myself.


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 23, 2010)

I know the feeling! But also lack any talent for HTML and such myself!
You have to know your strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## haylicopter (Jul 5, 2010)

Heya!

As mentioned in my poll about which CMS people use, I am working on a guide on how to create a professional looking portfolio with Joomla (an open source CMS). 

What are your skills? How much do you know about HTML? About building websites? Uploading stuff via FTP? Handling/installing a content management system?

I would say it is not very hard to build a good looking website with a CMS and an apropriate template (there are many free ones, the pro looking ones cost about 30 to 50 bucks) but I have been working as a (web) developer for about 10 years or so, so I don't really know how it is for somebody unfamiliar with web design etc.

Tell me more about your knowledge and I'll try to help you.

Cheers


----------



## Scorehound (Jul 6, 2010)

I am a somewhat amateur web designer and for my own portfolio I ended up signing up with Zenfolio just a few days ago. I needed an easy way to display my image galleries without intense programming of every single image display.


----------



## MyWebsiteAdviser (Jul 21, 2010)

I can recommend you to use Wordpress or Gallery open source platform and design your template as you wish. The good thing about these two platform is that search engines loves them


----------



## RegRoy (Jul 23, 2010)

But like anything else in life, you get what you pay for.   I encourage you to try to build your own site as you will learn a TON.  But if you want a professional site, hire a professional.


----------

